# Best of 2010 [Musik]



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2011)

Meine liebsten Platten aus 2010 in ungeordneter Reihenfolge und ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und begrenzt auf das was ich mir gekauft habe (Mich noch mit den ganzen Downloads auseinander zu setzen wär mir zu viel Arbeit gewesen^^).

*Bratze - Korrektur Nach Unten & Die Notwendigkeit Einer Übersetzung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die Nadel aufsetze, es knistert und dann die ersten Takte von "Die auswendigen Muster" erklingt, schließe ich die Augen, mein Mund flüstert leise die Texte und irgendwelche Körperteile bewegen sich mehr oder weniger passend zum Rhythmus.
Dieses Album gehört für mich nicht nur zu den besten des Jahres sondern auch zu den besten eines wesentlich längeren Zeitraums.

*Grizou/Tischlerei Lischitzki - Split 7''*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind nur 4 Songs, aber die haben es in sich. Überraschend ist das eigentlich nicht, haben Grizou und die Tischlerei doch schon vorher auf ganzer Linie überzeugt. Eine feine Tachonadel was Punk 2010 noch alles kann.

*Wir Sind Helden - Bring Mich Nach Hause*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Album hat mich beim ersten Hören überrascht. Ich fand es unerwartet düster. Aber es hat mir unglaublich gut gefallen. Trotzdem rate ich davon ab, es zu hören wenn man im Bus sitzt, den Kopf an die Scheibe lehnt und dem Regen zuguckt. Vor allem wenn es dann an "Die Ballade von Wolfgang und Brigitte" kommt. Mitunter schwere Kost also. Doch sie hat mich zum Helden Fan gemacht.

*Egotronic - Ausflug Mit Freunden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand das Album nicht sofort kaufenswert. Dementsprechend lange stand ich bei Zardoz und hab mir die Platte angehört. Schließlich hab ich sie mir doch gekauft und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Je öfter sie sich auf dem Plattenteller drehte, desto mehr mochte ich sie. Danke auch an den herzlichen Lacher, der mir am Ende von "Das Leben ist tödlich" entfleuchte :-D

*Frittenbude - Katzengold*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon wieder ein Audiolith Release. Und schon wieder eins mit dem ich gehadert habe. Fakt ist, es gibt weniger "knallbummkrachboingtechno". Und das fehlt wirklich. Aber für mich zumindest rettet "Bilder mit Katze" das komplette Album.

*Krawehl - Aus der Geschichte kommt keiner raus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Bereich Indie-Punk hat 2010 Perlen produziert. Eine davon ist dieses Werk von Krawehl. 5 Songs mit nen bisschen Geschrei. Immerhin sind wir bei Krawehl. Ach ja, es sind 5 wunderbare Songs =)

*Copilot - Kindererholungsheim*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Copilot liefern eine andere Indie-Punk Perle. Vor allem der Gesang gefällt mit Sicherheit nicht jedem. Mir allerdings gefällt er gut. Genauso wie die Musik. Ein rundes Paket also und einer der Lieblinge des Jahres.


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2011)

Hab mir ehrlich gesagt nur ein Album gekauft und das war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War ziemlicher Spontankauf, habs aber nicht bereut... bin allgemein eben nicht der Musikkäufer, hör eigentlich nur irgendwelche Songs im I-net Radio


----------



## Desdinova (20. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wars eindeutig ...

*Alter Bridge - AB III*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man sich den Unterschied zwischen dem aktuellen Creed Album und AB III anhört, ist mittlerweile sonnenklar, dass Mark Tremonti bei AB einfach besser aufgehoben ist. Allein Myles Kennedy stellt Scott Stapp in jeder Hinsicht in den Schatten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Meine Top 3 sind ...

Platz 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaubliches Album, war aufm Konzert und ich hab mich echt wie in ner Gemeinschaft gefühlt, das Feeling war echt Top. Auch wenn es für viele umstritten ist, für mich einfach nur H A MM E R. 

Platz 2 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Innovativ, ungewöhnlich, neu. War zuerst echt verwirrt, aber mittlerweile begeistert!! Jeder Titel ist was besonderes, Alban ist ein Gott, und bekam ja auch noch ganz bekannte Unterstützung (Snoop, Mos Def, The Clash, Bobby Womack). Nur fürs Konzert hats noch nicht gereicht, sie wollen einfach nicht nach Hamburg kommen 

Platz 1 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für MICH DAS Album 2010. Ich hab mich derbst gefreut, war auf dem Konzert und das nächste steht auch schon an. Toller Sound, und vor allem ist es mal was ganz anderes. Wirklich zu empfehlen, allerdings werden die Hater auch was zu mäckern haben, aber gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Januar 2011)

Wow, bisher vor allem eine Mischung aus all dem geposteten^^
Bratze : Nachdem ich durch Trolli auf der Tante Renatre gestoßen bin vor längerer Zeit habe ich auch bei Bratze immer wieder reingeschaut, und dieses Album war wirklich gut.
Wir sind Helden : Ich muss sagen, dass ich vor allem von "Alles" beeindruckt war. Der Song war traurig schön, falls man das so sagen kann und hat mich auch dazu bewegt, mir das Album zu holen.
Bei Gorillaz hat mich On Melancholy Hill dazu bewegt, mir das Album zu holen. Nach Demon Days hatte ich zuerst gar nicht mehr viel von ihnen mit bekommen, aber nachdem ich das Lied gehört habe wollte ich mir auch den Rest der Lieder geben.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





<3 Rhapsody of Fire <3


----------



## Faile (23. Januar 2011)

[attachment=11592:51w8nih6nGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg]

James Blunt  - Some Kind of Trouble 

-> Wenn man prinzpiell auf seine Musik steht - Top Album imho


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2011)

Fozzy - Chasing the Grail. Wirklich kein Song drauf der Langweilig oder Schlecht ist, einfach genial. Und das Epische Wormwood Rundet das Album Perfekt ab.

Accept - Blood of the Nations. Wirklich geniales Accept Comeback und Mark an den Vocals....Göttlich! Mehr Bitte.

Helloween - 7Sinners. Im Gegensatz zu den Vergangenen Alben wirklich Schneller und Härter, meiner Meinung nach einfach Genial. (Okay ich bin auch Extremer Helloween Fan mitlerweile (Ob Hansen, Kiske oder Deris alle waren/sind Göttlich) )


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Definitiv!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2011)

Unheilig - Große Freiheit

Nicht umsonst das am meisten verkaufte Album.


----------



## Plüh (25. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung mit Abstand das beste Album 2010 war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Rhapsody of Fire ist auch nicht schlecht (W:O:A ich komme \m/).

MfG Plüh


----------



## Ihateyou (26. Januar 2011)

*Cold Body Radiation - The Great White Emptiness*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Post-Rock l Black Metal*

Cold Body Radiation sind genau DAS, was Bands wie Alcest und Les Discrets gerne wären. Wunderschön und verträumt.


*Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Electronic l Downtempo l IDM l Hip Hop*

Die Erwartungen waren ja unglaublich hoch, aber dass da so eine Granate kommt, hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet!
Hier finden sich Ideen über Ideen, aber am Ende weiß man doch immer, dass es sich hier um ein einziges Album handelt.
Allerdings sollte gesagt sein, dass man Jazz mögen muss, um das Album wirklich in vollen Zügen genießen zu können.


*Ceremony - Rohnert Park*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*(Oldschool) Hardcore Punk*

Hardcore Punk, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
Hasserfüllt, schnell und roh.
Das ist zwar genau das Gegenteil von schön, aber macht einfach glücklich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2011)

3. Pendulum - Immersion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Drum 'n' Bass Album mit viel Kreativität und Energie, genauso wie ichs mag.

2. The Bouncing Souls - Ghosts on the Boardwalk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder eine perfekte Mischung aus stimmigen Liedern die einfach Laune machen und sehr ruhigen und bessinlichen Songs. Da ist eig. für jeden was dabei

1. Bad Religion - Dissent of Man




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das, worauf jeder Bad Religion Fanatiker seit Jahren gewartet hat. Der Stil ähnelt wieder mehr den früheren Werken von Bad Religion und ist schon längst zu einem meiner Lieblinge geworden.
Darf in keiner guten Musiksammlung, die was auf sich hält, fehlen.


----------

